# Cheap Trick- HR stellt sich immer quer



## kubikjch (27. November 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

habe eine Frage.
Ich habe einen Cheap Trick Rahmen mit horizontalen Ausfallenden. Immer wenn ich etwas am trailen bin, rutscht das HR am linken Ausfallende nach hinten. 
Was kann ich dagegen tun. Schnellspanner ist bis zum Anschlag fest
Gruß
Jochen


----------



## Pilatus (27. November 2011)

Schraubachse verbauen, alles andere hilft nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wlkr (28. November 2011)

...nur für den Fall...
Schon mal die Länge des Schnellspanners verkürzt? Ein echter Anschlag ist ja nicht vorhanden, außer, Du hast schon zwei abgerissen...


----------



## Machiavelli (28. November 2011)

Ich fahre in meinem CT nur noch Hinterräder mit 10mm-Achsen.

Da gibts weniger Probleme. Optimalerweise sollte man zusätzlich noch die DT Swiss Through Bolt verbauen.


----------



## jota (28. November 2011)

ich habe die verbaut  http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p20814_Nabenschnellspanner-.html  das hält bis jetzt auch meine 100kg aus.


----------



## Marina (30. November 2011)

Da stimme ich meinem Vorredner zu: Hope hält bombe, damit hatte ich auch nie Probleme.


----------



## Pilatus (30. November 2011)

Oder die Shimano XT oder Mavic.
Aber alles nicht so gut wie Schraubachse...


----------



## jota (1. Dezember 2011)

für ne schraubachse ist aber ne neue nabe fällig,da is die lösung mit einem vernünftigen schnellspanner die einfachste und günstigste.


----------



## Marina (2. Dezember 2011)

Dann tu das so


----------



## kubikjch (3. Dezember 2011)

Hi,

ich habe wohl die 10mm Bodo Ausfallenden, da mein Vorgänger den Rahmen auf Singlespeed aufgebaut hatte.
Ist hier jemand an Tausch interessiert gegen 12mm Steckachsen Ausfallenden?
Gruß
Jochen


----------



## Nill (3. Dezember 2011)

Hi kubikjch,

gehe in den Baumarkt und kauf dei eine 10 mm Gewindestange + 12 mm Alurohr mit 1 mm Wandstärke. Dann auf 135mm zurechtschneiden und fertig ist der Umbau von 12 auf 10 mm Steckachse.

Sachen bekommt du in jedem Baumarkt. Und kosten tut dich das ganze ca. 10 Euro. Kannst dann aber auch 4-5 Umbauset's daraus bauen .

EDIT: Na gut das ganze Hilft natürlich nicht wenn du Schaltung fahre willst  , was ich jetzt beim zweiten durchlesen so im Subtext raushöre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teatimetom (3. Dezember 2011)

kettenspanner verwenden, so wie sie auch am SingleSpeeder gefahren werden.
dann braucht man keine schraubachse mehr.
AM Singlespeeder kann man den SSP nicht fest genug machen, irgendwann rutscht die Nabe vor, geholfen hat nur sowas:






man kann auch bier damit aufmachen


----------



## Pilatus (5. Dezember 2011)

Die Kettenspanner funktionieren nur auf der Antriebsseite. auf der Bremsenseite, zieht es die Achse nach hinten.


----------



## rmfausi (15. April 2012)

Hallo an alle,
ich möchte mir auch ein CT Rahmen kaufen. Da ich gerne mir auch wieder
die Option zum Singlespeeder behalten möchte, werde ich die horizontalen Ausfallenden mit Schaltauge bestellen. An meinem HR Laufrad habe ich eine QR10 Schnellspannachse. An Standard Ausfallenden hällt das sicher. Wie sieht es damit an den horizontalen BOBO Ausfallenden aus? Das Hinterrad sollte schon stabil drinsitzen bleiben. Gibts da Erfahrungswerte?

Vielen Dank für die Antworten im voraus, Gruß rmfausi.


----------



## Machiavelli (15. April 2012)

Von Alutech gibt es für die verschiebbaren 10mm Ausfallenden neue Einsätze die quasi nach hinten hin zu sind und sich über das Verstellrädchen einstellen lassen. Da kann das Rad nicht nach hinten raus.


----------



## mueslimann (16. April 2012)

Genau so fahre ich es an meinem CT. Bisher verstellt sich da nix. Wie sollte es auch, es ist einfach nur ein geschlossenen Achsauge für 10mm Achsen, das nach hinten verschiebbar (über Rändelschraube) ist.
 ABER: beim ersten Einstellen etwas fummelig (ein Messschieber hilft), ich musste außerdem ca 1mm Beilagscheiben unter die PM Aufnahme der Bremse packen, woran das nun lag habe ich aber nicht weiter verfolgt. Außerdem: wenn man das Rad ausbaut, können sich die Ausfallenden beim Transport verstellen, mit einem dünnen Alu/Plastikröhrchen und einer Kontermutter (für eine normale 6-Kant-Mutter wäre direkt zu wenig Platz um sie drehen zu können) kann man das aber verhindern. Weiter sollte man das Rad beim Einbau immer nach hinten ziehen, da die Auchsaugen (die verstellbaren Dinger) bei fix eingestellter Länge (und zumindest ohne obigen Kontermechanismus) ein leichtes Spiel haben. Ist das HR leicht schief, schleift schon mal die Scheibe.


----------

